# Nature Can be so Strange



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have these giant rigatonis growing in my front flower bed. I've never seen anything like them before.

















If my Guineas hadn't flown into the front yard with the gate closed I probably wouldn't have seen them.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That’s odd looking. I wonder if it’s some kind of fungus or mushroom?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never seen anything like that at all!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alien beings that have already loosed their spores.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

It looks like they're missing their caps.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I found what they are and now I can't remember what they're called. If they are the Stink whatever they're called, then they're a mushroom. LOB you're probably right that the caps are missing. Although I saw no sign of them when I was out there. I wonder if some enterprising critter helped themselves to them.


----------



## lover of birds (Nov 7, 2017)

They look ragged on the top of the stems. That's why I thought that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They must have been quite big, those tubes are three four inches high and the opening is probably a half inch.


----------

